# Deviled eggs



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

6 eggs
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon pickles/salad pickles (or to taste)
1 teaspoon yellow mustard
1/8 teaspoon salt
Freshly ground black pepper 

Hard boil eggs (see Austins post )

Crack egg shells and carefully peel, Slice the eggs in half lengthwise, removing yolks to a medium bowl, and placing the whites on a serving platter, Mash the yolks & add other ingredients.

Add yolk mixture into the egg whites and you are done ...

Now that is easy.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Love deviled eggs!!

Hey I make "pickled turkey eggs" boy o boy are those good too!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm with you they are the best ... now as for the "pickled turkey eggs" ... that sounds different.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What's a salad pickle?


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

I make mine the same way, but instead of pickles I use minced onion. MIL always comments they 'could use some relish' and DH always shoots me the look - he won't eat anything with pickles in it  I've always wondered if she never knew that, or just likes to dig at him


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> What's a salad pickle?


Mt. Olive~ sweet salad cubes ... we call them salad pickles because they also go into the potato salad ... 

'could use some relish' ~ lol sounds good.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotcha, just never heard them called that.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

skip the pickles, instead finely diced celery and finely diced vidalia sweet onion.
mayo, mustard. salt and pepper to taste... same as above^^^


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Holiday season is here!

Just a reminder deviled eggs are always appreciated.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's a neat idea for interesting eggs:


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute ... I may have to try that ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Here's a neat idea for interesting eggs:
> 
> View attachment 2868


How long does it have to sit like that?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Here's a neat idea for interesting eggs:
> 
> View attachment 2868


That is awesome fuzziebutt!!! Love it!


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Austin said:


> How long does it have to sit like that?


http://www.annathered.com/2010/09/29/how-to-make-a-heart-shaped-egg/


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, only ten minutes. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, there you go!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> 6 eggs
> 1/4 cup mayonnaise
> 1 teaspoon pickles/salad pickles (or to taste)
> 1 teaspoon yellow mustard
> ...


I made these! Yum


----------

